# Kann keine *.swf dateien öffnen



## das_element (13. Juli 2005)

hi,
ich kann die *.swf dateien nur öffnen wenn ich sie in nem browser öffne aber bevor ich mein system neu aufgesetzt hab ging das noch eifnach durch doppelklick.
ich hab schon folgende sachen runtergeladen/installiert:
Macromedia Flash Player
Shockwave Flash Player

was is da falsch?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juli 2005)

Schau mal in extras /ordneroptionen und da Dateitypen ob da swf mit dem Player verknüpft sind. Dieser Tip ist für Windows. Du hast leider keine Angaben zum OS gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## das_element (13. Juli 2005)

ne das ist noch nicht verknüpft
aber ich weiß auch garnicht wo die *.exe ist?
das konnte ich nicht einstellen bei der installation
das programm wird -glaube ich- nur in den browser geladen, mit dem kann ichs ja anschaun ?!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juli 2005)

Durchsuch doch mal deinene Rechner nach dieser datei : SAFlashPlayer.exe
Die müßte sich irgendwo auf deinem System befinden.


----------



## das_element (14. Juli 2005)

hi
mein pc hat die datei nicht gefunden
aber ich hab' mal gegoogelt und denke ich weiß nun, was das problem war:
ich hab nur die browser olugins installiert.
bei den install dateien war nicht dass selbstständige programm dabei.

werde mir das mal downloaden


----------



## das_element (16. Juli 2005)

ich bins wieder
ich hab die datei nicht gefunden...
kann mir jemand den installer oder die dateien auf irgendeinen space laden?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Juli 2005)

Hi,
also wenn der standalone Player in der downloadbaren Version nicht enthalten ist kann ich dir nur empfehlen die Demo von Flash zu laden, den den standalone Player irgendwo hochzuladen ist sicherlich illegal, auch wenn er frei verfügbar ist.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Juli 2005)

Media Player Classic ( www.codecguide.com ) kann zumindest bei mir auch swf dateien öffnen und abspielen.
Wäre vieleicht eine alternative


----------



## Erpel (16. Juli 2005)

Du musst die swf Dateien nur mit dem Browser verknüpfen, dann öffnet sich bei einem Doppelklick die Datei im Browser.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Juli 2005)

Aber das funktioniert bei ihm doch genau so und so möchte er es doch nicht, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe. Aber er muß sich nur die Trial runterladen um legal an den standalone Player zu kommen.


----------



## das_element (16. Juli 2005)

sry leut, ich weiß ned was los is
ich find die trial nicht...
kann mir jemand nen link geben?


----------

